

HackrTrackr Adds Disqus forum for meetups for YCombinator Readers - dottertrotter
http://hackrtrackr.com/ycombinator-meetup-forum.php

======
dottertrotter
I created a forum for meetups real fast to test the disqus software and I
gotta say thats some pretty sweet stuff. This should make getting meetups
planned a little easier I hope.

